# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Chien qui mange les murs - conseils ?

## Chimère

Bonjour,

Une de mes connaissance possède un chiot de 5 mois environ.

Depuis 1 mois il s'attaque au mur et le détruit, dans la zone de son couchage.
On a pensé à un manque d'activité ou bien de l'hyper attachement. Le chien est sorti convenablement, le temps d'absence des maîtres n'a pas changé depuis son arrivé, cela se produit même en leur présence dans la maison.
Le chien n'est pas installé dans le pièce de vie, mais dans une pièce à part genre seconde chambre mais la porte reste ouverte et il peut circuler donc pas isolé.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Kybou!

Ah bah, mon lab a fait ça tte sa vie ... Bon courage ... Il m'avait enlevé le plafonnage jusqu'à la brique  ::

----------


## Chimère

Il a des jouets et par contre si il se fait dérouiller en le prenant sur le fait.

Je leur ai dit que si c'est du stress ça ne va faire qu'accentuer le problème. Mais je suis aussi sceptique sur de lanxiété car les maîtres sont présents dans l'appart.

Est-ce que lanxiété peut se déclencher rien qu'en étant dans une autre pièce ?

Que proposer ? Un changement d'endroit pour le couchage ? Un Vari ?


Sinon pas d'autres signes à ma connaissance de stress.

----------


## Kybou!

C'est pas en le dérouillant que ça changera les choses, au contraire ... 

Une vie en vary, ce n'est pas non plus une vie, juste une solution de facilité pour le maître qui ne tient pas à s'emmerder plus que ça ! Dis-leur de prendre RDV avec un bon véto comportementaliste  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après, ben c'est un chiot quoi ...

----------


## mallo

Alors les vari peuvent être utilent, enfin ce n'est que mon avis perso. Mes chiens adorent y aller d'eux même. Ils se partagent d'ailleurs les paniers lol. 
Mon premier chien faisait ça, mais c'était neuro donc bon.... Un coup de fil a un comportementaliste serait pas mal...

----------


## Chimère

Pour la dépense, en plus des sorties pipi, c'est une petite heure le soir. Ce qui est tout à fait convenable et ce n'est pas un chien hyper actif.
Pas pot de colle, pas d'autres signe d’anxiété c'est pour ça que j'ai des doutes.

Je connais bien le problème lors de l'absence des maîtres... mais en présence c'est quand même plus rare.

J'ai besoin de savoir si ce phénomène peut se produire même en étant pas dans la même pièce. Le fait d'avoir son coussin dans une pièce à part.

Je leur proposerai de déplacer le chien et lui trouver une autre place. Pas dans le couloir mais peut être dans un coin du salon. Mais surement un problème de place aussi !

Sinon oui il joue avec les jouets.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et dernier recours le vari mais si on peut leur éviter d’investir "pour rien".

----------


## Chimère

Je ne sais pas si c'est l’idéal mais je demande si un chien peut être anxieux en étant dans une pièce a part ?

De là à penser neurologique... combien de chiot/ chien sont destructeurs ? Un sacré paquet.
Certains ça leur passe d'autres pas.

J'aimerai aider mais j'ai du mal à cerner le problème. Je suis perplexe.
D'autant que si c'est un passe temps pour le chien ou du stress il ne faut pas agir de la même manière.

----------


## sylviana

Et s'ils l'empêchent de toucher au mur, il se passe quoi?

----------


## surmulot

Question idiote : en quel materiau est le mur ? Et le fait il toujours au meme endroit ? Le revetement mural contiendrait il une substance attractive pour le chien (colle, materiau lui meme, platre meme ...) Dans ce cas vaporiser un repulsif naturel et inoffensif ? Difficile de savoir ds quel cas et conditions il attaque le mur sans voir le chien en action.. (video etc)

----------


## sylvie 62

moi aussi mon chiot dogue allemand et mon sharpei adorent mes coins de murs il n y en a plus d ailleurs de coins on arrive a la brique et c est du placo a mon avis il faut attendre que ca leur passe j avais refait tous mes murs mais bon re du coup j attends qu ils grandissent pour tout refaire

----------


## sylviana

Moi, ce type de comportement chez un chiot ne me choque pas plus que cela. C'est parfois con-con quand c'est petit, ça réfléchit pas des masses: je m'emmerde, je rogne! Quand je vois que Grant me bouffe encore mes coins de meuble à 4 ans.

----------


## Chimère

Oui difficile de savoir.

On va tâtonner, voir si ça mène quelque part.

Merci à vous !

----------


## Houitie

Et en tapissant le mur de cartons?

----------


## loulouk

question bête mais il est de quelle race ce chiot ?

un chiot qui détruit se n'est pas rare, j'ai eu tellement de tout comme connerie qu'il me faudrait la nuit pour dresser une liste, est ce que ses maître sont essayés les kong remplis ? 
est ce qu'ils ont essayés de mettre son couchage dans leur pièce de vie ? pourquoi est il isolé dans une pièce ? peut-être que c'est juste prou passer le temps, et comme c'est juste derrière lui il choisit la facilité .

J'en ait un qui m'a tout bouffé pendant 2 ans, certains se calment d'autres non, comme sylvania j'ai encore des grands de 4 ans qui mangent mes coins de meubles ou qui m'arrachent la tapisserie alors un chiot ....

----------


## Sissi4

ben oui, ça ne me choque pas non plus et ne m'évoque pas une quelconque pathologie,c'est un chiot, il fait les trucs qu'il trouve amusant, s'il était dans un jardin il ferait des trous , là il fait des trous dans le mur. L'une de mes chiennes a fait ça pendant un an  quand elle était toute jeune puis a complètement cessé (mais les murs s'en souviennent; ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Minigogole continue toujours, et c'est un chiot de... 8 ans. Mais rien à voir avec ce cas, chez elle c'est clairement un trouble du comportement lié à son passé (séparée de la mère avant 15 jours, balancée dans un carton devant le refuge, nourrie au bib, abandonnée deux fois pour destruction ensuite...). Donc pas une généralité non plus.

----------


## partenaire77

A mon avis, il manque de calcium, donc il mange du plâtre.
Soit vous le laissez faire (c'est très bon pour lui)  ::  , soit vous lui donnez du calcium sous une forme où une autre et pour ça, votre vétérinaire pourra sans doute vous donner un conseil (gratuit j'espère).
Sans vouloir polluer le post, j'avoue aussi qu'après avoir distribué des centaines de tonnes de croquettes, (en refuge) je me pose de plus en plus de question sur l'alimentation industrielle.

----------


## Houitie

> A mon avis, il manque de calcium, donc il mange du plâtre.
> Soit vous le laissez faire (c'est très bon pour lui)  , soit vous lui donnez du calcium sous une forme où une autre et pour ça, votre vétérinaire pourra sans doute vous donner un conseil (gratuit j'espère).
> Sans vouloir polluer le post, j'avoue aussi qu'après avoir distribué des centaines de tonnes de croquettes, (en refuge) je me pose de plus en plus de question sur l'alimentation industrielle.



C'est une blague? Non parce que là j'attends le pourquoi Hestia mange toujorus le bois à 4 ans? il faut que je la change de croquettes?

----------


## loulouk

et pour ceux qui mangent des cailloux y'a une solution ou pas ?  ::

----------


## Houitie

Et mes chaussettes ?Elles manquent de fromage?

----------


## loulouk

::

----------


## Houitie

Désolée c'était plus fort que moi.

----------


## malko

Le chien de mes parents s'est mis à manger du plâtre et même à attaquer du béton cellulaire à plus de 10 ans.
Il avait "simplement" une infection des glandes anales et mangeait les murs pour "exprimer" sa douleur.

----------


## sylviana

je ne suis pas sûre que manger du papier peint ou de la peinture, de la colle et du plâtre soit très sain....

----------


## Chimère

E fait au delà du dérangement que celà occasionne que le chien attaque les murs. Le soucis c'est qu'elle attitude adopter.
Engueuler, pas engueuler ...

----------


## loulouk

"engueuler " et détourner son attention si on le prend sur le fait oui bien sur,
après vu que le chien est dans une autre pièce il a tout le temps de tout bouffer aussi, c'est quand même plus simple de l'avoir sous les yeux .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je ne suis pas sûre que manger du papier peint ou de la peinture, de la colle et du plâtre soit très sain....


non c'est certain, après y'a manger et manger aussi, il fait des trous dedans il ne le mange probablement pas, après un chiot ça bouffe tout aussi, ça teste avec al gueule, du cailloux à la branche ne passant par la limace ou la tapisserie, j'ai mr patate qui se barre d'ailleurs volontier avec un morceau de verre si on casse un truc, y'a intérêt à le rattraper fissa, il est juste nouille en fait .

----------


## partenaire77

Envoyé par *sylviana* 				 je ne suis pas sûre que manger du papier peint ou de la peinture, de la colle et du plâtre soit très sain....

Non bien sur ce n'est véritablement bon ni pour le chiot ni pour les murs !

Je ne voulais pas non plus parler d'une carence, mais d'une " consommation" qui est assez fréquente chez les chiots et qui passe généralement en grandissant.
S'il s'attaque au bois ou à tout ce qu'il trouve, est stressé, apeuré, c'est un peu différent.

----------


## D-elphine

j'ai pas tout lu mais ça pourrait pas être un attrait pour le platre ?

ma 1ère amstaff me le faisait, purée dès que je quittais le logement, je rebouchai, heureusement c'était blanc, elle s'est arrêtée ensuite, par contre d'autres me l'ont un peu fait, du coup j'avais mis du fin bois autour du matelas pour diminuer les dégats puis ça passait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et du coup mettre un produit répulsif dessus  ::

----------


## bordercollie75

Quand elle était petite, cétait toute une organisation avant le départ du boulot, je prenais pleins de bonbons que je cachais partout dans la maison ( assez pour que ca loccupe un petit moment avec des endroits facile et diffile,) un bonbon dans un kong pour que ca lui prends de nouveau un petit temps pour lenlever, ensuite je lui mettais ses jouets dans des endroits stratégiques de la maison, genre je serais dans la votre, je mettrais un jouet sur la premiere marche de lescaliers et un jouet devant le mur ( en gros dans des endroits à bêtises, je placais un jouet a sa vue , pour quelle se concentre sur son jouet au lieu de sa bêtise et ca marchait toujours ! ) finalement je promenais 30 min le matin et quand on rentrait 10 min de jeu qui font aller la tête ( assis- coucher- donne la patte,.. ) ca les fatigue dapprendre des mots. Et dernier point, je laissais la tv allumé avec des disney. Encore une fois ça marchait nickel... ( jai une camera de surveillance et depuis le boulot je voyais que tout mes trucs et astuces fonctionnaient)... en résumé, elle passait 30 min a chercher les bonbons dans la maison, 20 min sur son kong, apres elle regardait un peu la tv sur des scènes avec des animaux ... puis quand elle baladait dans la maison, elle tombait sur un de ses jouets et hop elle le prenait puis commençait a jouer avec 😊

Sinon dans cet article il vous explique comment faire: https://www.harnaischien.fr/blogs/comment-eduquer-son-chien/mon-chien-mange-les-murs

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Minigogole continue toujours, et c'est un chiot de... 8 ans. Mais rien à voir avec ce cas, chez elle c'est clairement un trouble du comportement lié à son passé (séparée de la mère avant 15 jours, balancée dans un carton devant le refuge, nourrie au bib, abandonnée deux fois pour destruction ensuite...). Donc pas une généralité non plus.

----------


## partenaire77

A mon avis, il manque de calcium, donc il mange du plâtre.
Soit vous le laissez faire (c'est très bon pour lui)  ::  , soit vous lui donnez du calcium sous une forme où une autre et pour ça, votre vétérinaire pourra sans doute vous donner un conseil (gratuit j'espère).
Sans vouloir polluer le post, j'avoue aussi qu'après avoir distribué des centaines de tonnes de croquettes, (en refuge) je me pose de plus en plus de question sur l'alimentation industrielle.

----------


## Houitie

> A mon avis, il manque de calcium, donc il mange du plâtre.
> Soit vous le laissez faire (c'est très bon pour lui)  , soit vous lui donnez du calcium sous une forme où une autre et pour ça, votre vétérinaire pourra sans doute vous donner un conseil (gratuit j'espère).
> Sans vouloir polluer le post, j'avoue aussi qu'après avoir distribué des centaines de tonnes de croquettes, (en refuge) je me pose de plus en plus de question sur l'alimentation industrielle.



C'est une blague? Non parce que là j'attends le pourquoi Hestia mange toujorus le bois à 4 ans? il faut que je la change de croquettes?

----------


## loulouk

et pour ceux qui mangent des cailloux y'a une solution ou pas ?  ::

----------


## Houitie

Et mes chaussettes ?Elles manquent de fromage?

----------


## loulouk

::

----------


## Houitie

Désolée c'était plus fort que moi.

----------


## malko

Le chien de mes parents s'est mis à manger du plâtre et même à attaquer du béton cellulaire à plus de 10 ans.
Il avait "simplement" une infection des glandes anales et mangeait les murs pour "exprimer" sa douleur.

----------


## sylviana

je ne suis pas sûre que manger du papier peint ou de la peinture, de la colle et du plâtre soit très sain....

----------


## Chimère

E fait au delà du dérangement que celà occasionne que le chien attaque les murs. Le soucis c'est qu'elle attitude adopter.
Engueuler, pas engueuler ...

----------


## loulouk

"engueuler " et détourner son attention si on le prend sur le fait oui bien sur,
après vu que le chien est dans une autre pièce il a tout le temps de tout bouffer aussi, c'est quand même plus simple de l'avoir sous les yeux .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> je ne suis pas sûre que manger du papier peint ou de la peinture, de la colle et du plâtre soit très sain....


non c'est certain, après y'a manger et manger aussi, il fait des trous dedans il ne le mange probablement pas, après un chiot ça bouffe tout aussi, ça teste avec al gueule, du cailloux à la branche ne passant par la limace ou la tapisserie, j'ai mr patate qui se barre d'ailleurs volontier avec un morceau de verre si on casse un truc, y'a intérêt à le rattraper fissa, il est juste nouille en fait .

----------


## partenaire77

Envoyé par *sylviana* 				 je ne suis pas sûre que manger du papier peint ou de la peinture, de la colle et du plâtre soit très sain....

Non bien sur ce n'est véritablement bon ni pour le chiot ni pour les murs !

Je ne voulais pas non plus parler d'une carence, mais d'une " consommation" qui est assez fréquente chez les chiots et qui passe généralement en grandissant.
S'il s'attaque au bois ou à tout ce qu'il trouve, est stressé, apeuré, c'est un peu différent.

----------


## D-elphine

j'ai pas tout lu mais ça pourrait pas être un attrait pour le platre ?

ma 1ère amstaff me le faisait, purée dès que je quittais le logement, je rebouchai, heureusement c'était blanc, elle s'est arrêtée ensuite, par contre d'autres me l'ont un peu fait, du coup j'avais mis du fin bois autour du matelas pour diminuer les dégats puis ça passait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

et du coup mettre un produit répulsif dessus  ::

----------


## bordercollie75

Quand elle était petite, cétait toute une organisation avant le départ du boulot, je prenais pleins de bonbons que je cachais partout dans la maison ( assez pour que ca loccupe un petit moment avec des endroits facile et diffile,) un bonbon dans un kong pour que ca lui prends de nouveau un petit temps pour lenlever, ensuite je lui mettais ses jouets dans des endroits stratégiques de la maison, genre je serais dans la votre, je mettrais un jouet sur la premiere marche de lescaliers et un jouet devant le mur ( en gros dans des endroits à bêtises, je placais un jouet a sa vue , pour quelle se concentre sur son jouet au lieu de sa bêtise et ca marchait toujours ! ) finalement je promenais 30 min le matin et quand on rentrait 10 min de jeu qui font aller la tête ( assis- coucher- donne la patte,.. ) ca les fatigue dapprendre des mots. Et dernier point, je laissais la tv allumé avec des disney. Encore une fois ça marchait nickel... ( jai une camera de surveillance et depuis le boulot je voyais que tout mes trucs et astuces fonctionnaient)... en résumé, elle passait 30 min a chercher les bonbons dans la maison, 20 min sur son kong, apres elle regardait un peu la tv sur des scènes avec des animaux ... puis quand elle baladait dans la maison, elle tombait sur un de ses jouets et hop elle le prenait puis commençait a jouer avec 😊

Sinon dans cet article il vous explique comment faire: https://www.harnaischien.fr/blogs/comment-eduquer-son-chien/mon-chien-mange-les-murs

----------

